# RV Insurance



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, we are sure you have all been asked this many many times before but we feel that it is now time to search out cheaper insurance, whilst our current insurance company have been fine up to now we feel that a premium approaching £1000.00 per year for a 47 year old driver with no points on his license seems very expensive, the premium does allegedly contain breakdown cover and european cover ( not had to use any so far ) but even so it seems very expensive.

so please please can any of you reccomend a cheaper alternative?

Thanks a lot


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I recently had an excellent quote from Adrian Flux. Dont know an awful lot about him but there contact address is [email protected]


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You could try NFU ,we have changed to them and found them very competitive ,windscreen cover excess is neglible  


Chris


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We are with NFU as well, very good price and have just had screen replaced, only £25 excess. I could not find anybody to match their quote at last renewal in August.

dangerous


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sureterm Direct did a good deal for me. Got a discount for being a MHF member!

Paid about half what you've been quoted for Fully Comp, 12 months Europe & Green Card etc.

Windscreen excess is £65 so a bit more than NFU.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It may not apply but insurers deal with where the van is located in a different way. 

For example Safeguard use the home address to calculate the premium - ridiculous for us as we live in a central London and never even took the RV there. We stored it in Essex. I also noted that Safeguard despite a NCB simply loaded the next years premium to recover the cost of a claim.

Comfort on the other hand use the storage location postcode.

 
Keith


----------



## 115507 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Sureterm Insurance - evidence of forum membership*

Hi, new to this forum but would like to know if anyone else has insured their motor with Sureterm.

We have been asked to supply evidence of joining this website and forum so sent copy emails received when we joined in August. But they are now asking for either:-

a valid club membership card, which we havent got as online
a headed letter from the club, which we havent got
or an email confirming our forum membership.

If you have insured with this company - what info did you send that they were happy with to keep the discounts they offer for this membership.

Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We were very happy with Safeguard, very competitive premium, included unlimited glass cover and full european breakdown and green card.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*rv insurance*

hi just like to echo previous posts nfu louth office 01507 600249


----------



## karlaltra (Oct 6, 2008)

*sureterm*

bgriff6243- I phoned them and they accepted my log-in and pass word as evidence of membership of this forum. The lady I spoke to logged on while I was on the phone and therefore could confirm membership. You could suggest this to them, if you're happy to divulge your deets.


----------



## 89457 (May 24, 2005)

*Caravan Guard insurance*

We would be more than happy to provide a quote for your American RV:

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/motorhome_insurance/index.php

Caravan Guard Ltd


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Excuse my naivety, but looking at possibly getting an RV to replace our Euramobil when we go travelling. Does the insurance differ a lot between RV and European? Has anyone done a comparison?


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

depends on which european and which american!


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

We are with Sureterm, gave them our log in details and this was accepted by them. just had renewal through of £467.00, tried to beat it but no luck, dont mind coz you would pay that for a decent car!


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

We are with Sureterm, gave them our log in details and this was accepted by them. just had renewal through of £467.00, tried to beat it but no luck, dont mind coz you would pay that for a decent car!


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

I am also with Sureterm direct. Pay approx £500 for the year which includes UK recovery European recovery is additional. NFU will not do recovery for 7.5ton/ 9metres long either in UK or Europe. As member of caravan club got discount, just sent them my membership number. Ring them and ask for Andre, seems like a nice boy ! !  
Regards billyfreda


----------



## 128688 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Have I missed something?*

I paid SAGA £164 for a LeSharo


----------

